# Kostas Manolas



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2014)

Difensore di proprietà della Roma, classe 1991. Veloce, di fisico e buona tecnica.

Approda in Italia nell'estate 2014 per 13 milioni, dopo sei anni di esperienza nella massima serie greca all'AEK Atene prima e all'Olympiacos poi. Titolare nella nazionale greca e ai Mondiali in Brasile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2014)

Mi piace moltissimo,stasera ha fatto un prestazione che mi ha ricordato il primo Thiagone.
Anche l'espulsione a partita finita mi è piaciuta,ha le palle.


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2014)

Espulsione a parte, è un'ira di Dio.


----------



## Love (5 Ottobre 2014)

sabatini pesca sempre alla grande..


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2014)

E' bravo, ma la Roma è talmente organizzata che anche Bonera farebbe la sua porca figura lì dietro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' bravo, ma la Roma è talmente organizzata che anche Bonera farebbe la sua porca figura lì dietro.



Ho capito cosa vuoi dire,ma negli uno contro uno che ci sono stati stasera,specie quelli in velocità,il caro Bonny non avrebbe manco visto il pallone.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)

Non lo conoscevo, ma in questo inizio di campionato mi sta piacendo parecchio, complimenti alla Roma, via Marquinos poi Benatia e ora hanno pescato bene.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Gran giocatore, ha fatto subito dimenticare Benatia.


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Probabilmente uno dei migliori centrali di prospettiva che ci siano in giro. Devastante, e ha fatto strabene anche ai mondiali.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2014)

meglio di benatia


----------



## The P (5 Ottobre 2014)

Una bestia.

Sabatini in Italia è il numero 1. Poi sui difensori è particolarmente bravo. Non sbaglia un colpo.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> meglio di benatia



Concordo alla grande.


----------



## Renegade (12 Ottobre 2014)

Molto più veloce e difensivo di Benatia, credo marchi anche meglio. Benatia è decisamente più offensivo, forse ha un fisico migliore ma sinora Manolas non solo si sta dimostrando al suo pari, ma anche un filo migliore, forse.


----------



## numero 3 (12 Ottobre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Una bestia.
> 
> Sabatini in Italia è il numero 1. Poi sui difensori è particolarmente bravo. Non sbaglia un colpo.


Avevano Mexes hanno upgradato con Marquinos..l'hanno venduto bene per prendere Benatia altro upgrade.l'.hanno stravenduto bene per prendere Manolas...Complimenti a tutti...ma bisogna vincere qualcosa però. .per concretizzare gli affari..


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2014)

E' nettamente il difensore più forte in Italia. Una bestia disumana.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Colpaccio grosso della Roma. Veramente fortissimo.


----------



## Penny.wise (12 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' nettamente il difensore più forte in Italia. Una bestia disumana.


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2014)

Penso sempre che gran parte della forza della Roma derivi da Sabatini.


----------



## Frikez (13 Ottobre 2014)

Deve disciplinarsi perché troppe volte cerca l'anticipo anziché temporeggiare tirando giù l'avversario, difatti è già a quota 2 gialli più l'ultima espulsione.
Per il resto mezzi fisici incredibili e in marcatura è una bestia, gran colpo di Sabatini


----------



## Renegade (13 Ottobre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Penso sempre che gran parte della forza della Roma derivi da Sabatini.



Io penso invece la loro forza derivi dall'organizzazione. Lì funziona tutto, dal presidente al magazziniere, cosa che da noi non c'è.

Comunque Manolas lo vedo anche pieno di personalità, non a caso va sempre sull1vs1, cosa che Benatia fa di meno. Vedremo come andrà.


----------



## Penny.wise (13 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io penso invece la loro forza derivi dall'organizzazione. Lì funziona tutto, dal presidente al magazziniere, cosa che da noi non c'è



una cosa è complementare dell'altra, nel senso che Sabatini è bravissimo ma può spiccare ancor di più proprio in una società come quella giallorossa, dove appunto non viene lasciato niente al caso e il livello di organizzazione e competenze è altissimo

da noi sarebbe affossato anche lui da società e dirigenza


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2015)

Fortissimo


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Si è perso Mauri oggi però , salvato anche dal palo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2015)

Fortissimo. Oggi al 90esimo continuava a scattare come un pazzo.
Per me è più forte di Benatia.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Fortissimo. Oggi al 90esimo continuava a scattare come un pazzo.
> Per me è più forte di Benatia.



Concordo!E' fortissimo e anche a me sembra più forte di Benattia.Senza contare che rispetto al giocatore del Bayern lui è molto più pulito.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Marzo 2015)

Per me è fortissimo.Mi piace un saccrmai è da quasi tutto il campionato che difende da solo.Tra Astori e Yanga Mbiwa non ci fai un difensore intero.


----------



## Torros (3 Marzo 2015)

Praticamente se non ci fosse lui la Roma prenderebbe delle grandi imbarcate.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2015)

Mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Marzo 2015)

Una bomba, non sbaglia niente.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Aprile 2015)

Minuto 1:36 Che razza di intervento fa Manolas?    
Lo adoro!Lo vorrei nel Milan....Questo si che è un difensore centrale forte forte forte!


----------



## Renegade (9 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Minuto 1:36 Che razza di intervento fa Manolas?
> Lo adoro!Lo vorrei nel Milan....Questo si che è un difensore centrale forte forte forte!




Ho avuto modo di vedere quella partita. Manolas non ha fatto toccare un solo pallone ad Higuain. Gli ha impedito ogni movimento come fosse un Top. Altro che De Vrj, è probabilmente tra i migliori difensori della Serie A e i migliori giovani in Europa. Grandissimo colpo, completo e veloce.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2015)

Precisamente quanto è forte 'sto greco?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2015)

ad oggi con un Thiago Silva non più al top per me è il migliore al mondo....non ne vedo onestamente di più completi...


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Settembre 2015)

Che diavolo hai combinato oggi Kostas mio? Che diavolo hai combinato!?


----------



## smallball (24 Settembre 2015)

fantozziano,poco da aggiungere


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2015)

Primo errore grave che gli vedo fare in un anno, può succedere.


----------



## Marilson (24 Settembre 2015)

un disastro ieri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Primo errore grave che gli vedo fare in un anno, può succedere.


.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Settembre 2015)

Giocatore fortissimo, ma lo vedo un po' "scoordinato"


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2015)

Inutile stia qui a farvi la lista di grandi campioni del passato che sono incappati in autoreti. 

Resta ed è un grandissimo centrale difensivo.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inutile stia qui a farvi la lista di grandi campioni del passato che sono incappati in autoreti.
> 
> Resta ed è un grandissimo centrale difensivo.



Perfetto come sempre Jino. Concordo con te.

Kostas non si discute


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inutile stia qui a farvi la lista di grandi campioni del passato che sono incappati in autoreti.
> 
> Resta ed è un grandissimo centrale difensivo.



Non era Baresi ad avere il record di autoreti ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Il miglior centrale in serie A, formidabile nell uno contro uno ed elegante, è quello che più di tutti mi ricorda nesta..


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non era Baresi ad avere il record di autoreti ?



Non lo so se ha il record, ma ne ha fatte tante!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Perfetto come sempre Jino. Concordo con te.
> 
> *Kostas non si discute*


Si ama


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2015)

Fortissimo. Se però resta in quell'ambiente di perdenti, tempo due anni, e si trasforma in un perfetto mediocre.

Immagino quanto gli "espertoni" che gravitano intorna alla Roma l'abbiano massacrato per l'errore contro la Samp.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fortissimo. Se però resta in quell'ambiente di perdenti, tempo due anni, e si trasforma in un perfetto mediocre.
> 
> Immagino quanto gli "espertoni" che gravitano intorna alla Roma l'abbiano massacrato per l'errore contro la Samp.




Esatto. Chissà quante colpe gli staranno dando. Già mi immagino il classico commento da Romansita medio: "Oh abbelli è scarso forte questo. Vendiamolo, se famo altri 30mln facili facili. Daje Sabatini vendi sto pacco. Manco in Lega Pro se fanno sti autuggggol. Tanto noi avemo Ruddddigher che in du partite ha dimsotrato d'esse più forte de Manolas."


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si ama



.


----------



## Mou (26 Settembre 2015)

Difensore fortissimo, uno dei migliori d'Europa. Inutile dire che per il salto di qualità definitivo deve andare via da Roma


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2015)

Non capisco questi discorsi chebun giocatore per fare il salto di qualità deve andare per forza in una Big.
Totti é rimasto a Roma ed é stato uno dei giocatori migliori della sua generazione.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Esatto. Chissà quante colpe gli staranno dando. Già mi immagino il classico commento da Romansita medio: "Oh abbelli è scarso forte questo. Vendiamolo, se famo altri 30mln facili facili. Daje Sabatini vendi sto pacco. Manco in Lega Pro se fanno sti autuggggol. Tanto noi avemo Ruddddigher che in du partite ha dimsotrato d'esse più forte de Manolas."




E' proprio quello che ho pensato 

E quando lo venderanno gli daranno ovviamente del traditore 

Per quella fauna esistono solo Er pupone e Capitan futuro.




Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non capisco questi discorsi che un giocatore per fare il salto di qualità deve andare per forza in una Big.
> Totti é rimasto a Roma ed é stato uno dei giocatori migliori della sua generazione.




Totti è un ex giocatore da almeno 5 anni, è rimasto a Roma per prendersi dei contrattoni che nessun altro gli avrebbe offerto.

De Rossi è un altro che a Roma è stato rovinato completamente, inizio carriera promettente, seguito da un ridimensionamento pauroso. 

Chivu e Samuel sono altri esempi di giocatori che hanno evitato tale finaccia fuggendosene in tempo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' proprio quello che ho pensato
> 
> E quando lo venderanno gli daranno ovviamente del traditore
> 
> ...



Cosa c'entra che é un ex giocatore? É stato o no un grandissimo pur rimanendo a Roma?


----------



## mandraghe (27 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra che é un ex giocatore? É stato o no un grandissimo pur rimanendo a Roma?



Totti e De Rossi costano alla Roma 20 mln l'anno da 10 anni: totale *200 mln*. Domanda: sono cifre giustificate? 

Totti è stato grande fino al 2006, dopo è stato un lungo e lento declino, che a Roma, esaltati dal passato, non sono in grado di vedere.

Per rispondere alla tua domanda: se Totti fosse andato al Real o in un'altra squadra forse sarebbe stato ancora più grande, o forse avrebbe fallito, non lo sapremo mai. Di certo stare a Roma ha reso la sua carriera molto più semplice e redditizia.

Idem De Rossi: ed è quello su cui lo paragonavo a Manolas: per lui invece restare a Roma è stato un danno, oramai è solo un pallido ricordo del De Rossi che fu fino ai mondiali di Germania, l'ambiente, e molte vicende extra calcistiche, l'hanno distrutto.

Se Manolas è furbo appena si renderà conto che a Roma non è possibile crescere, ma anzi è facilissimo distruggersi farebbe bene ad andare in contesti ed ambienti più sani.

PS: chiedo venia per l'OT, ma era d'obbligo una risposta articolata.


----------

